# What Can I Say. I Am A Hillbilly.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So I am not sure if normal duct tape would fly for this, but I have scotch TOUGH duct tape. And I made a pouch. It seems extremely strong. This tape is very rugged. The holes do not even misshape when i pull back very hard on the bands. Anyway ... cheap idea and it works.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll bet it is light too! Every little bit of weight reduction counts.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I'll bet it is light too! Every little bit of weight reduction counts.


It really is. Surprising how well it works.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

that looks solid! if that fails on you and you don't want to give up on tape I've had decent results with gorilla tape and light bands, but I doubt you'll have any issues with that setup


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey its working thats what matters! Its also at the heart of urban improvised survival...

I know how strong that tape is and you can layer it many times for a thick strong pouch for heavier bands..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks great Ray, good idea!


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i've never thought of this. it seems like a really good idea though. and it just goes to show how easy it is to get into slingshots. a roll of tape, some walmart 64's, a natural fork... anyone can get started.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I like this! Interesting impro! Awesome job Ray.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you ever knew what a sucker I am for all things duct tape







I have thought about this, but. . . (glad you tried it)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's really good; have you thought about wrapping a small piece of paper in there? then you could use even less tape.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it. I have done this making coat hanger slingshots with rubber bands.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Ray you are the MacGyver of the slingshot!!







I look forward to seeing what you can make with a paper-clip and a gum wrapper.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Duct tape... 100*3* uses!


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Yup, cool one. Now, I'm on the lookout for some Scotch brand DT to be giving this a try. Thanx for sharing.  lb


----------

